
The Worst U.S. Cities to Work in IT - abennett
http://www.itworld.com/career/72824/worst-us-cities-work-it
======
jong
Gosh, plagiarism. The original:
[http://www.cio.com/article/495555/The_Worst_U.S._Cities_to_W...](http://www.cio.com/article/495555/The_Worst_U.S._Cities_to_Work_in_IT)

